# Presented with mountroot prompt



## dds (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi,

I'm presented with a mountroot> prompt and I don't know how to again mount partitions to have my server back, any ideas? Thanks! 

Here is the picture of the prompt.


----------



## kpa (Mar 17, 2012)

Type this at the prompt:

```
ufs:/dev/mirror/myroot
```

If it boots with that you have something wrong in /etc/fstab, there should be a single line for /:


```
/dev/mirror/myroot   /  ufs  rw  1 1
```


----------



## dds (Mar 17, 2012)

kpa said:
			
		

> Type this at the prompt:
> 
> ```
> ufs:/dev/mirror/myroot
> ...



Yes it worked! Thank you!

*M*y /etc/fstab is:



```
tesla# vi fstab
# dev              mnt       type    opt       dump   pass
/dev/mirror/gm0p2     none      swap    sw        0      0
/dev/mirror/gm0p3        /         ufs     rw        1      1
```


----------



## kpa (Mar 17, 2012)

Those gm* names refer to the old now destroyed full disk mirror.

Do this to change the swap to mirrored:

`# gmirror label myswap ada0p2 ada1p2`

`# swapon /dev/mirror/myswap`
(turns on swap without reboot)

And change /etc/fstab to:

```
# dev              mnt       type    opt       dump   pass
/dev/mirror/myroot        /         ufs     rw        1      1
/dev/mirror/myswap     none      swap    sw        0      0
```

(It's better to have the first line of /etc/fstab for /)


----------



## dds (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes, I did as *y*ou suggested. Thanks!


----------



## rs6mra (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi Guys,
I am in a same predicament and my installation pauses at the mountroot tab.

Error message is:


```
trying to outn root from ufs:/dev/mirror/myroot []...
mountroot: waiting for device /dev/mirror/myroot ..
Mounting from ufs: /dev/mirror/myroot failed with error 19
```

Any help would be most appreciated.


----------

